# StoneyBud



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 19, 2008)

These are 38 days old. They are being grown in promix HP with biofungicide. I'm feeding them FF nutes and they are under a 175w 6500k mh. The 2 smaller plants are Nirvana Afghani and are 36 days old. Nice compact growth. No smell as of yet.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey BBP Ill be watching this grow for sure....
Good Luck and nice strains too!!!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jan 20, 2008)

Whats up BBP ? they are looking good man. It's always good to watch ya grows. When i get a cam ill have pics of mine up, it's been a long process trying to get 1 LOL. Anyway good luck on your grow


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 20, 2008)

off to a nice start, BBP... good luck, mang....


----------



## hollywood52 (Jan 20, 2008)

hey man do you know a good seed bank that ships to the u.s.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 20, 2008)

*Everything looks great BBP. :aok:  Look foward to watching these ladies grow.   Here's some GREEN MOJO for them future ladies. *


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 20, 2008)

:yay: more Stoneybud. BBP congrats man, i love to see a forum specific strain growing in more than one place it really shows how to spread the word


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright man!  Looking very promising. :aok:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 21, 2008)

more stoneybud loking good bombbudpuffa heres some more green mojo for them ladies.PS


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 21, 2008)

Good to see that some things never change. Nice one B


----------



## berserker (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking good my man>i will be watching this grow.I got Stoney Bud that is only acouple days old.Keep it GREEN:hubba:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 23, 2008)

dito man, mines are 5 days young today and if TBG`s grow of this strain is anything to go by- we`ll have some trich monsters on our sticky hands!
good luck BBP, not that you need it


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 23, 2008)

there looking good


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 25, 2008)

subscribed!

Hey BBP.....nice lookin grow man.  cant wait to see how your WWXNB grow out.

peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2008)

Bad news. Both SBs were males. They got the axe today. Both the affies are female though. Blows. I shall start more in a few weeks and pick up this thread then. Thanks everyone for stopping by.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 27, 2008)

condolences, BBP... I feel your loss. From what I've heard, that SB is one kick-a__ strain. Getting males just makes ya wanna :hairpull: 

good luck on the new SB seeds u b germin....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 27, 2008)

*Damn BBP bummer that they both were males. I'm sure you'll have better luck with them next time around.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Jan 27, 2008)

CURSED! Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.................






better luck on the next grow around


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jan 27, 2008)

ouch man, i felt that.
unlucky dude, at least you have your Afghans to fall back on....


----------



## ktownlegend (Jan 27, 2008)

well im subscribing now, i'll be growing some SB this summer on the outdoor tip. along with a couple of my strains as well as some good ole fashion WW and well u show the best when it comes to results. so it'll be good to see when my ladies should look like after watching this.

don't wait to long if u could. i'll be starting within the next couple weeks


----------



## 85cannabliss (Jan 28, 2008)

hey BBP, ive tried germing 5 stoneybud seeds and got nothing, so ive put 10 in to germ now so i hope they crack. did you have any problems germinating? im using the paper towel method, and its never failed me before are these hard to germ??

your plants looks great so i hope mine germ to get to a standard your to.

se you around 85C


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 28, 2008)

sorry bout the males man,i always enjoy your grows.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 28, 2008)

> did you have any problems germinating?


Try using peat pellets or straight into soil. If you use peat pellets you have to soak them with a ph of around 6.5 or 6.6 because they are acidic. I haven't had any germ problems with them at all but I only started two.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 28, 2008)

*Damn 85C are you putting them in a warm place? We have yet to have a bean not crack for us. They are not hard to germ at all. We usually have them all crack within 2 days. *


			
				85cannabliss said:
			
		

> hey BBP, ive tried germing 5 stoneybud seeds and got nothing, so ive put 10 in to germ now so i hope they crack. did you have any problems germinating? im using the paper towel method, and its never failed me before are these hard to germ??
> 
> your plants looks great so i hope mine germ to get to a standard your to.
> 
> se you around 85C


----------



## sillysara (Jan 28, 2008)

hey bombbudpuffa
nice grow cant wait to see the final results


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 1, 2008)

well BBP i got mine going where u at bro?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 1, 2008)

Just have so many other things going I haven't been able to get back to the SBs. I gave a friend a couple and he's growing them out so hopefully I can have some eye candy for everyone soon. I'm currently flowering a HUGE NV Affie that I let veg for 56 days, a smaller NV Affie, a revegged Purple WidowxAK48, an unknown sat dom plant(with a very affie scent) and a NV Northern Lights. I have a Sweet Afghani Delicious fem, BlackJack fem, White Rhino clone, Ata Tundra and MP5K in the veg room. Pic 1 is of my big Affie plant(pic is around a week old), pic 2, Ata Tundra, pic 3 MP5K and pic 4 is S.A.D. Last pics are the S.A.D.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 1, 2008)

Plants look great , nice tite nodes! Going to make some beutiful buds!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Mar 3, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn 85C are you putting them in a warm place? We have yet to have a bean not crack for us. They are not hard to germ at all. We usually have them all crack within 2 days. *



i got the other 10 seeds germed eliminated 3 early on in the grow. but now i only have 1 female. so out of 7 that made it to bud, 6 of them were males. bad luck or what?


----------



## berserker (Mar 3, 2008)

Them SB are looking very nice.You are doing the strain and breeder proud.Keep it GREEN


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 3, 2008)

Lookin good, BombBud!!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 3, 2008)

healthy lookin gals you got there BBP, great growing man.
oh btw, i had no problems germing my stoney`s 85C, paper towel-sealed bag, sat on top my cable box-very quick to germ. my 2 cents worth....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2008)

I put 2 SBs in peat pellets this morning. Pics when they pop.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 5, 2008)

tight, i was hoping u'd start back up so that way i know i got a pro to compare too. good luck


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 5, 2008)

> i know i got a pro to compare too.


Lol...you should follow TBGs journal if you want to compare with a pro. I'm still very amateurish.


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 6, 2008)

i have read over TBG's vary thoroughly infact. but im still amazed at ur grows. not to mention POTUS i would like to see him grow this strain for a comparison also. i like the way u grow urs as well as the methods and materials used. No offense to TBG but Miracle grow ain't my thing. and with what i've seen from u ur no amateur.  Good luck

Fire it up
KT


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck on the Stoneys this time around. As for the others WOW!!! :watchplant:  Cant weight to see them pack the buddage on. You always seem to impress me with your growing skills. You always have the dank! :tokie:   Take it easy brotha


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 16, 2008)

As has been stated man them plants look very happy and healthy. Im getting sooooo impatient im ready to germ up some SBs myself but i need the space first  not too much longer till i have the room though about 4-5 more weeks


----------



## POTUS (Mar 16, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> ...not to mention POTUS i would like to see him grow this strain for a comparison also.


 
StoneyBud/POTUS growing StoneyBud and then smoking it.

hehe...seems almost like cannibalism....YIKES!:shocked:


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 16, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> hehe...seems almost like cannibalism....YIKES!:shocked:


 
:rofl: :holysheep: It hurts :rofl:


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 16, 2008)

you know i forgot there for a second what ur name used to be 

man that is too funny, but never the less i still want to see you grow it POTUS.

that and o BBP where the hell you at waitin for an update on them little girls


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 16, 2008)

I can't win with the SBs'. Had to kill everything in veg(long story). It's like i'm not meant to grow this strain. Everytime I start some...something happens. Went from 19 to 5 plants. Vegging beside the SB were strains like Dragons Bite, GooThunderxVortex, SpeedQueen, Herijuana, and DoubleGum...all killed.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 16, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Had to kill everything in veg(long story). Vegging beside the SB were strains like Dragons Bite, GooThunderxVortex, SpeedQueen, Herijuana, and DoubleGum...all killed.


 
I assume that something happened where you killed them on purpose.

Damn shame.


----------



## thestandard (Mar 16, 2008)

are you vegging under a blue spectrum?  Looks great.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2008)

> I assume that something happened where you killed them on purpose.


Yep. Thats worse than them catching some disease and dying.





> are you vegging under a blue spectrum?


I was. 6500k mh.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 17, 2008)

*Damn BBP do i even wanna ask.  *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I can't win with the SBs'. Had to kill everything in veg(long story). It's like i'm not meant to grow this strain. Everytime I start some...something happens. Went from 19 to 5 plants. Vegging beside the SB were strains like Dragons Bite, GooThunderxVortex, SpeedQueen, Herijuana, and DoubleGum...all killed.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Damn BBP do i even wanna ask.  *


Sorry for the disappointment but some things are just more important than my closet of dreams.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2008)

Nirvana Northern Lights(day 18 flower) and Sweetseeds SAD(day 6 flower). I also still have the Afghani, PurpleWidowxAK48(showing a lil color today) and  a White Rhino clone. They are all too big to move out of my grow room...sorry. I'll post pics a lil closer to harvest. I'm eventually going to have to tie the PWxAK upright 'cus the buds are getting heavy. Well, enough with the rambling. 1st 3 are the NL, last 2 the Sweet Afghani.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 17, 2008)

Whats your fav?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2008)

My Afghani...she's _huge_.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 17, 2008)

wasn't really paying attention... did you do a mass genocide on purpose?... or did something spread thru the crop and wipe everything out?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 17, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> wasn't really paying attention... did you do a mass genocide on purpose?


 
I think he did man. 

bombbudpuffa comin in on a strafing run....20 mike mikes full open....a tight roll, a loop, HE MOWS EM DOWN !!!!

Dude, it was a slaughter...they never had a chance in this life.

bombbud takes on a whole new meaning to me now.

hehe


----------



## Kupunakane (Mar 17, 2008)

Oh-man I am bummed,:holysheep:

   Dude I won't pry into this, but I feel terrible for you. Your a main ping grower here, so it had to be horrible.:confused2:
  Your other ladies the SS, and NL as well as your Afgani will make you feel good, and those pics are looking so healthy too.:farm:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## ktownlegend (Mar 17, 2008)

damn bro, i feel for ya, that *****. nothing worse then killing your own kids.
at least you got a few still. don't lie u almost cried when u did that didn't you?

lol

and im not gonna agree with you on the "not mention to grow this strain" sounds more like a good run of bad luck. give it some time and try it again. i got faith in ya bro.

Fire it up
KT


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 17, 2008)

> don't lie u almost cried when u did that didn't you?


Oh yeah. The Dragons Bite(GooThunderxJacksCleaner) and GooThunderxVortex were very hard to come by. I have a very limited supply of Herijuana. I forgot to mention a BlackJack kicked the bucket too. The only bean I had of that strain. I just try not to dwell on it. Thanks for helping(just j/k).





> did you do a mass genocide on purpose?


Yep.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 17, 2008)

so what happened, man?... or do you not wanna talk about it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 18, 2008)

> not wanna talk about it


----------



## berserker (Mar 18, 2008)

Well Bomb,All I am gonna say is.I hope you get this figured out.:holysheep: 
Keep it GREEN


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 18, 2008)

bad news bro, i know the feeling...
forever onwards.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey, BBP, you know I'm not making fun of you, right? I'm trying to lighten the load a little man.

You have more plants. *That stuff* happens.

You have more weed going.

Life is still good.

If that's the worst thing that ever happens to you, you'll have a wonderful life.

Good luck man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 19, 2008)

> Hey, BBP, you know I'm not making fun of you, right?


Yep. It's nothing...I have more beans. A _LOT_ more. I'll be up and vegging in another few months hopefully.


----------



## sillysara (Mar 19, 2008)

bbp srry to hear u had to chop that sux's.. better luck next time


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Yep. It's nothing...I have more beans. A _LOT_ more. I'll be up and vegging in another few months hopefully.


 
That's cool man. I always say that for every bad thing, you'll receive two good things later.

I hope it's true for you man! :yay: :ccc:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 19, 2008)

I still have the Afghani:hubba:.


----------



## 50bud (Mar 19, 2008)

beautiful plants like always...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm guessing a couple more weeks and this girl will be purple. The 1st time I grew her she had thick stems and short internodes. After the revg she grew lanky so I had to tie her up. It's also taking longer for the color to show. This is my 1st successful reveg so I don't know whats causing the different growth:confused2:. Anyway, here she is after a good flush.


----------



## dankbud420 (Mar 24, 2008)

thats a tasty lookin plant awasome babies u have there


----------



## annscrib (Mar 24, 2008)

oh wow them girls are so pretty i hope mine likes something like urs


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Can I uh maybe sneak a peak into your grow room sir bombbubpuffa?  ​


----------



## smokybear (Mar 24, 2008)

Looking great bomb. She looks great for a reveg. Good job there. Going to be some very nice buds. Keep us posted on your ladies and babies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn BBP, you are doing those ladies RIGHT!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

Joseph James said:
			
		

> Can I uh maybe sneak a peak into your grow room sir bombbubpuffa?  ​


Sure. I'll post pics of it later but I guarantee you won't be impressed. Nothing fancy about my setup at all.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool...I just gotta see where all them beautiful buds come from. They really are picture perfect man...reminds me of buds i see in High Times. I hope i can get to the quality you acheive again and again. Cant wait to see the room man. Peace!​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 25, 2008)

Nothing fancy. Just panda film and duct tape. Thats my monster Affie guarding the door:hubba:.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 27, 2008)

Simple but effective...just look at the buds that room produces! :holysheep:​


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 31, 2008)

The NL is 31 days into flower and the SAD is 19 days in and no signs of balls...yet. 1st 3 pics are NL, last SAD.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 31, 2008)

Per usual, Dank as can be BBP!  Good to see everything is still ticking well for you man... :aok:


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 5, 2008)

i cant wait to see those babies when there done looks great and ur room is simple ya but it's not the room that needs to be fancey it's those awsome babies ur growin whoo wee the look great what a green thumb


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 7, 2008)

This pic was taken yesterday. 2nd pic is my fem.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful, as always bomb. Great work on the room you have there. Keep the fantastic pics coming. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*Looking great as always BBP. :aok: How much longer ya got on some of those ladies? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 8, 2008)

Just a few more weeks on the Affie. The NL and white rhino have about 3 weeks and the S.A.D. has about a month. The pwxak is hang drying as I type.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 8, 2008)

*That's nice. :hubba:  Your gonna be a smoking fool in another month or so. Once it's all dry and cured it's on.  :bong2: *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Just a few more weeks on the Affie. The NL and white rhino have about 3 weeks and the S.A.D. has about a month. The pwxak is hang drying as I type.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2008)

Had to take her out for a good flushing. Figured i'd take a couple shots of her. She has a very skunky scent. Nice solid buds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2008)

*Very nice BBP. :aok: How big is she. :hubba: *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 9, 2008)

You could fall in love with a plant like that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 9, 2008)

> How big is she.


About 3 1/2 ft tall.





> You could fall in love with a plant like that.


I have.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 9, 2008)

Very beautiful girl you have there my friend. I can't wait to see some weights when you've harvested her. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Apr 10, 2008)

Very nice....
Dro:cool2:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2008)

This is my fav girl. The buds are so pretty. I'm feeding her Tiger Bloom with Awesome Blossoms, Magical(every other watering) and Sugar Daddy.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 11, 2008)

what feeding schedule did you use at the beggining of flower BBP?


----------



## liermam (Apr 11, 2008)

Man can't wait to see that purple widow pull through. Been keeping up with this journal all the while. I have to say, even with tremendous bumps and bruises, you still produce the frostiest plants I've ever seen.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> what feeding schedule did you use at the beggining of flower BBP?


2 teaspoons of Grow Big and 2 teaspoons of Tiger Bloom for the first two weeks of flower then just 2 teaspoons of TB with Magical and Sugar Daddy the next two weeks. Now i've added the Awesome Blossoms. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 11, 2008)

Will the sugar daddy give you bud swelling?

I need a late flower (week 4) bud builder to up the yield just a bit...

Got any suggestions?
I am asking because I want to grow plants that look like yours.

Much Props on great growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome Blossoms is...well...awesome. Use 1/2 a teaspoon per gallon to your regular feeding nutes. Works wonders. Sugar Daddy is more for feeding the soil than the plant. Has carbs that feed beneficial bacteria in the soil.


----------



## ktownlegend (Apr 11, 2008)

lookin  tasty bro. keep it up.


----------



## 50bud (Apr 12, 2008)

Beautiful plants, i really like the 5th picture, it really does the plant its justice. How far along is the Afghan if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice thats definetly stoney bud i hope my clones look like that.oneday happy smoking.PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 12, 2008)

> How far along is the Afghan if you dont mind me askin?


She's 47 days into flower.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 12, 2008)

looks great i must be more patient,with my new setup i should be good now i just gotta get it filled.PS


----------



## Dewayne (Apr 13, 2008)

all I have to say is wow. Every grow i see from you BBP, amazing. you're a farmer, that's for sure. good luck, not that you'll need it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 16, 2008)

Frosty girl. Gave her a good flush today. Cola is putting some weight on:hubba:.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks good enough to eat !


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 16, 2008)

Boy, would you ever get high if you ate some of that!


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 16, 2008)

Those are all beautiful plants, BBP.  Just mouth wateringly delishious.  Nice and frosty too.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 17, 2008)

*Looking great as always BBP. After you harvest her we need a sample to make sure she's true. :hubba:    Just a small sample.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2008)

Strangest thing happened with this girl. Like 50% of her pistils turned red overnight. May be temp related but i'm not sure. She still looks good and healthy though...no balls. Going to give her a strong feeding one more time then flush her. I'm guessing she'll be ready around 60.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2008)

Checked the triches 3 days ago and they were mostly amber:hubba:. I let her sit in the dark for 3 days...no noticeable difference in the triches. She's not too strongly scented. Smells sweet and musky. Very light green buds.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice bro... Very yummy, why the 3 day dark period?


----------



## MotaMomma (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, I want to know what you think about femminized seeds.......can this be true, or is it a way to scam money... and yes, I'm a rookie !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2008)

> why the 3 day dark period?


Grow myth. Leave them in the dark for 3 days before harvest to increase triches supposedly.


----------



## libjoe67 (Apr 18, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Strangest thing happened with this girl. Like 50% of her pistils turned red overnight. May be temp related but i'm not sure. She still looks good and healthy though...no balls. Going to give her a strong feeding one more time then flush her. I'm guessing she'll be ready around 60.


 What do you mean about no balls? I am on my first grow and she is on her 4th week into flower. She isn't as "budded" as your but I just noticed some balls underneath  some buds. Can you please explain this?


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 18, 2008)

libjoe67 said:
			
		

> What do you mean about no balls? I am on my first grow and she is on her 4th week into flower. She isn't as "budded" as your but I just noticed some balls underneath some buds. Can you please explain this?


 
That there's no sign of hermies...
BTW nice looking fems there man.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice job BBP, looks dank as a mofo:aok:


----------



## smokybear (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice work. The ladies are looking fantastic. The afghani looks great. Those are going to be some tasty buds. Keep us posted on your final weights. Take care and be safe.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Everything is looking real nice. If you need help chopping them ladies down when the time come just give a yell and i'll wheel right over. :hubba:  *


----------



## Pot Belly (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2008)

> What do you mean about no balls?


The SAD is a fem strain. She isn't showing any signs of hermies.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 21, 2008)

dude that afghan is a beautiful :aok: sorry to hear about your little stoneys but  sounds like you have plenty of genetics to fall back on:hubba: i just put my SBs into flower cant wait.
what is the lineage on those SAD it looks sweet as well actualy everything ive seen of yours has been sweet :afroweed:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 22, 2008)

The SAD is just feminized Black Domina.


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 22, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> The SAD is just feminized Black Domina.


BLACK DOMINA mmmmmm cant wait to see it bud:hubba: that is one of the strains i want to try but never seen an actual grow so i'll pull up a chair


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2008)

After a 5 day hang dry. I'm ging to give her a few more days then off to jars she goes:hubba:. Funny thing about her is she smells good and sweet with a lil of the green smell and undertones of... ****. Idk why and i'm hoping it's something that will cure away. It's not over powering but when you get a good whiff it will def wrinkle your brow:huh:. The crappy affie.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2008)

Checked the triches for the first time today. She has a while to go. I'm guessing around 3 weeks. I hope she puts on some weight because she doesn't look like she's going to be a yielder so far. Oh well, hope she's some one of a kind bud.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

The buds look great. Too bad they smell like poo. It will probably go away after a good cure. The ladies are looking great also. I'm sure they will put some more weight on in the next few weeks. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2008)

Weighed up my Affie today. I pulled 61.3 grams off of her. More than I expected.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice yield. Great work my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## RedGuerilla (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice buds man, Good job on the grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2008)

These were taken yesterday. I love the waxy look of the leaves.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 27, 2008)

She is looking great. What are the trichs looking like? Great work. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 27, 2008)

I checked them last week and there were a few cloudy but still mostly clear. I'm going to take her around day 65.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2008)

*What more can one say other than great works as always BBP. :aok: You always have some great looking ladies that's for sure. Be sure and give us a smoke report on all of the above when it's all cured and ready for a nice smoke session. :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 28, 2008)

> Be sure and give us a smoke report on all of the above


Will do. Afghani smoke report coming soon.


----------



## ALL4HAZE (Apr 28, 2008)

lookin Beautiful!!!!!!! not to long to go


----------



## Pothead420 (Apr 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> These were taken yesterday. I love the waxy look of the leaves.


thats a sweet plant is it nirvanas nl


----------



## liermam (Apr 28, 2008)

I've lost track of these plants now ahaha. I need a list or something.

That NL is beautiful. I love how fat that cola is, looks heavy and dense.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 29, 2008)

:holysheep: *wow your plants are simply divine :hubba:
i am doing northern lights and blackdonima also i just hope they look half as good as yours eace:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

> is it nirvanas nl


Yup.


> i just hope they look half as good as yours


I'm sure they'll look just as nice if not better.


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey BBP those are all very impressive!!!  What do you feed those ladies while in flower?  Your leaves are a very dark green for that late in flower.  Mine would be all yellow by now.   Do you feed them some nitrogen all through flower?  I grew some of the Nirvana Afghani too and it was pretty decent bud.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 29, 2008)

> Hey BBP those are all very impressive!!! What do you feed those ladies while in flower? Your leaves are a very dark green for that late in flower.



I think he feeds them strawberry yoghurt


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 29, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I think he feeds them strawberry yoghurt


:rofl:  I read that thread, funny stuff.:tokie:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

> What do you feed those ladies while in flower?


FF Tiger Bloom with Awesome Blossoms...and strawberry yogurt.





> Do you feed them some nitrogen all through flower?


The first two weeks of flower I give them 2 tsp of grow big and 2 tsp of tiger bloom. After that just TB for the next few weeks then I add the AB along with a few supplements I don't use every feeding(sugar daddy, mollasses and Magical).


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

This girl is getting frosty. She smells good too. Very sweet with musky undertones. I'm loving my 1st fem experience. No probs what so ever. Found a sack on my NL yesterday but none on the fem.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Very nice BBP.  Looks like she's about ready to come down from the looks of those swollen calyx's. :hubba:  I love swollen calyx's.  Can't have much longer on her do ya? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 29, 2008)

> Can't have much longer on her do ya?


Nope. I was going to wait until day 60 but she looks like she might be done a lil before then. I just gave her a flush right before these pics so she might not get that pale from the looks of her. I'm going to take the NL in about 5 days. She might get harvested then too.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 29, 2008)

She is looking tasty. Can't wait for harvest pics my friend. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Tater (May 1, 2008)

where does one obtain these wonderful stoneybud seeds?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2008)

> where does one obtain these wonderful stoneybud seeds?


The Magical Bean Fairy.


----------



## Dubbaman (May 2, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> The Magical Bean Fairy.


 
I left a packed glass piece under my pillow and sure enough the next morning when i got up there was some beans there, but wouldnt you know that glass piece never made it back  :hairpull:

Man she sure is pur-ty i can wait now i wanna girl of mine to gorw up to look just like that, great growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2008)

Heres a few pics of a bud from a plant my friend grew. The plant was beautiful...dark purple buds.:holysheep: Can't wait until I can start again. I'm going to do a whole grow with SB and PWxAf:hubba: .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2008)

*Gotta love them damn purple buds BBP. :hubba:    When ya gonna start your next grow? We got something nice planned for next round.  :confused2:  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 5, 2008)

> When ya gonna start your next grow?


Probably be a few months TBG. I'm hoping more like a couple but it may be 4 months.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 5, 2008)

*Look foward to it. :aok: *


----------



## sillysara (May 5, 2008)

NICE LOOKN WEED UR FRIEND GREW..gl on ur next grow bomb..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 6, 2008)

Whaddaya know...I found a Nanner...and a bean. Just one of each though and she's coming down when the soil dries out(about 2 days). I'm planning on taking the NL at the same time but i'm unsure. My first fem grow was a pleasure and I can't wait to do it again:hubba: . This is it for a while people. I'll probably make one more update then take a hiatus. Thanks for stopping by .


----------



## Pot Belly (May 6, 2008)

Hey BBP.  Looking very good as always.  Will look forward to future grows when you take a break from your break.

How do you get those nugs so tight and dense?  It's like the pistils have "ingrown hairs" or something.  Is that particular to that strain?

So you found a nanner in your feminized plant?  Interesting.......  Your bean was not from a true xx "mom" then.  Just trivial info for the enquiring.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 7, 2008)

True to your name for real. What an amazing plant, its making me salivate. I know you will thoroughly enjoy her. F'n awesome job. Cant wait to see more.


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2008)

Very tasty looking nugs you got there bomb.  Great work
K+


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 7, 2008)

they are so beautiful! it makes me weep with joy! I am so happy for you!
congratulations you proud poppa!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 7, 2008)

> How do you get those nugs so tight and dense?


I'm quite sure it's strain related. It's Black Domina feminized. BD is 100% Indica, supposedly. 


> So you found a nanner in your feminized plant?


Found one on my reg plant too. Probably just stress related being it's at the end of it's life and probably starving for nutes since she only gets water.


----------



## massproducer (May 7, 2008)

yeah thats no biggie, I usually get a few nanners at the end of flowering, it is just a way of the plant trying to preserve its genetics.  Whatever you are doing keep doing it because they look great, I actually think I can smell them through my computer, some real dank...lol


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 7, 2008)

*Very nice BBP. I can almost smell her through the computer. :hubba:  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (May 7, 2008)

nice looking pictures of clumps of rocks within an MJ plant :hubba: .

looks totally sweet, BBP :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 8, 2008)

Sorry, no NL pics. Thought about taking pics after I chopped her . I had family visiting from out of town so I was trying to be slick about it. I'll post pics of her nugs in a few days. The NL was at day 70, the SAD at day 58. The closet pics are of both plants. SAD is in the front, NL is in the back...barely noticeable but if you look you can see the cola chillin' in the back. The SAD nugs are hard as a rock:hubba: . So much that i'm going to put a fan blowing directly on the cola. I'd be sick if she molded:doh: . The NL has good dense nugs too but no more than the Affie so mold shouldn't be an issue. I'll give a smoke report on the Affie tomorrow. Thanks everyone for following this thread....it's not over btw . I'm going to continue this thread since I never really got anywhere with the Stoney Bud .


----------



## FLA Funk (May 9, 2008)

Truly amazing bomb. Images like that get me so stoked on growing. Hat's off to you fo sho my man. Good to hear your going to continue as well. I'll be watching. Good luck and GREAT job!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 9, 2008)

Taste: Tastes good, very smooth but nothing spectacular. I think the fruity taste of the white rhino has me spoiled. 6/10
Smell: Smells like sour fruit. Not the best scent imo.5/10
Buzz: Sleepy, sleepy, sleepy. Not a good daytime smoke. Not a good smoke if you want to be sociable either. More like a "I've had a stressful day and need to chill" buzz. Somewhat couchlocky.8/10
Medicinal use: Give this to kids with ADD, bet this will sit their lil butts down:hubba: . Seriously though, if you have insomnia(I do)...this will def help . 
Overall some good bud. Great yields and can't complain about the high. I'd def grow her again.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 10, 2008)

*CONGRATS on yet another nice looking harvest. :hubba:  How many ya got left? Great job as always BBP.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 10, 2008)

I have zero left. This will be it until I relocate. Hopefully it won't be long.


----------



## smokybear (May 10, 2008)

Wow. The buds look fantastic. Great work. Congrats on the harvest my friend. Thanks for the smoke report. Very good stuff. Take care and be safe.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 14, 2008)

I pulled 56.6 grams from the NL and 58.6 grams from the SAD. Not too shabby. I was expecting around an oz from the SAD and she yielded more than the NL:hubba: . The SAD is some great smoke too. Great taste, great smell. I think it's my fav from the buds i've harvested and thats over white rhino . The buzz isn't as strong as wr but the flavor is what got me. Very spicy, sour taste...very unique. The NL doesn't have much of a tase or smell but the buzz is up there with the WR. Sweet, smooth smoke. If I was to recommend a strain out of the white rhino, NL, Affie or SAD i'd recommend SAD every time...prime bud.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 14, 2008)

Wow what a harvest! Good work as always, i hope you enjoy all that smoke. Good luck on your move and get that garden going again. I need more pictures to stare at


----------



## Dubbaman (May 15, 2008)

Great looking stuff man i cant wait till mine are back to that stage again i miss the stink in my room


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 16, 2008)

Nice follow up.

You trim then chop?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 16, 2008)

> You trim then chop?


Only if i'm taking pics and then only halfway. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 21, 2008)

Taste: Very strong sour, spicey, pine flavor. A flavor explosion really. Hit this and you're saying:holysheep: . Some of the most unique tasting bud i've ever had.9/10
Scent: Skunky, piney scent with a fuelly undertone. Very unique smell too. My brother says it smells like diesel fuel. 8/10
Buzz: A happy, somewhat couchlocky buzz. I just sit and smile after smoking this stuff. Not too potent but potent enough where you shouldn't over do it. Half a joint and your good to go for a couple of hours. 7/10
Over all my fav, still, from this harvest. Blows everything away in the taste and smell categories. I definitely recommend this strain:hubba: .


----------



## crazyc411 (May 21, 2008)

great looking buds, wish i could grow something like that


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

SAD looks top notch man. Awesome grow, I just found it.... But Its a good read.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 21, 2008)

:aok: Awesome Job bombbud! Looks like some amazing smoke. Mucho Props.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

Excellent harvest! Those look like some good buds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 23, 2008)

Taste:Spicey, earthy. Not the full flavored smoke I like. Not the best taste. 5/10
Smell: Has a slight earthy scent. You can actually carry this in your pocket without the neighborhood knowing:hubba:. 7/10
Buzz:Somewhat couchlocky. It's an indy buzz but not an overpowering buzz. Makes you hungry.7/10
Overall, this is okay. Easy to grow, nice yield and very low odor. I'll probably put this one on the back burner for a while.


----------



## OliieTea (May 25, 2008)

Leave it to the males to ruin a good friggen day. Sorry to hear that man. 
Looking forward to watching the rest of the season.


----------



## OliieTea (May 25, 2008)

Well that was a fast season LOL See what happens when one stays away too long.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 22, 2008)

Heres a bud I got from a friend. The plant hermied bad on him due to temp problems but it's still some...stoney bud. Smells like grape koolaid, it's best attribute imo. Can't wait to smoke some without the male flowers and itty bitty seeds. Very narcotic as is so I know grown in better conditions she'd be a jewel.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 5, 2008)

very sweet bombbud....VERY SWEET!!!!!!!!


love the different strains!!!!!!!! beautiful! congrats on the CHOP CHOP!!!!!!!!!



:bong1:


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 5, 2008)

hey bbp you is da man with da green fingers thats for sure

pkj


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks bbd have you any ideas what i could use instead of worm castings?


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks bbd have you any ideas what i could use instead of worm castings?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2008)

fragglemills said:
			
		

> thanks bbd have you any ideas what i could use instead of worm castings?


Personally it's the only thing I add to my soil/soilless mixes. I've read good things about mushroom compost.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Heres a bud I got from a friend. The plant hermied bad on him due to temp problems but it's still some...stoney bud. Smells like grape koolaid, it's best attribute imo. Can't wait to smoke some without the male flowers and itty bitty seeds. Very narcotic as is so I know grown in better conditions she'd be a jewel.


 


Man that some sweet tasty looking bud!!lol


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jul 9, 2008)

HI BBP!! Howzit goin, man?!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 9, 2008)

MP!!! Great to have you around. This is a great site!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jul 16, 2008)

Bomb that sure is some nice looking bud (always):holysheep: You sure got the magic touch 
I tried some Stoney Bud my last grow, but I had a contaminated Sun Hut that hurt the grow bad. I am doing some auto AK right now but I will try the SB next one i got a refund on the hut and went back to building my own!!
*CONGRATS ON THE BUD OF THE MONTH OUTSTANDING​*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't win with the SB. I'll be able to do my thing full time in about a month then i'll do a round 3. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

MP is great because of members like you bro. 

Man your buds look addictive bro. lol


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2008)

dam bro, you dont need my comments...

As usual looking good..ill be on your level soon my frn....till then...keep it green!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2008)

> ill be on your level soon my frn


Probably sooner than you think. I just keep them alive...there are much better growers here than I am.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2008)

Because I was planning on killing them if they didn't get done before I move and I didn't want to start a journal just in case I couldn't finish them. Now, i've decided to just take them with me:hubba:. I have dragons bite, blue moonshine, double gum, lifesaver, misty and purple wreck on 12/12 from seed and 3 og kushxafghan kush fems vegging. 1st pic is Purple Wreck(25 days), a trifoliate. 2nd is double gum(25 days), female and last 2 are Misty(34 days), female. The dragons bite is a male and the lifesaver, blue moonshine and purple wreck are undetermined. I'll post pics of the others later.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jul 24, 2008)

Heya Brotha!! I got lost there for a few weeks..lol

 Your babies are looking great as usual, man


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sweet looking ladies. YUMMMMY


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

Out of 6 plants I got 4 females. The females are Lifesavers, Doublegum, Purple Wreck and Misty. The males were Dragons Bite(dead) and Blue Moonshine(saving this one to sex my ladies with...maybe). The misty is 38 days on 12/12. The Lifesavers, Doublegum, Purple Wreck are 29 days and the Blue Moonshine is 21 days on 12/12. First pic is a group shot. 2nd pic is Misty. 3rd pic is Doublegum. 4th pic is Lifesaver. 5th pic is Purple Wreck. 6th pic is Blue Moonshine. I am especially happy about the Purple Wreck, my trifoliate. I have 3 calyxes growing where three usually grow...cool:hubba:.

My landlord came over today and showed the house to someone. I had to deconstruct my room last night and hide my herb. This is what I have to go through to grow:holysheep:. On a good note i'm closing on a way better house than i'm renting Wed...i'll be back to my normal growing ways in a month at the longest.


----------



## gotmoun (Jul 28, 2008)

they look mad


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good Bombbudpuffa


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 29, 2008)

:holysheep:  BBP you always have some of the best grow with the most massive colas on MP and for any other site ive been on. I cant wait to see how that Purple Wreck turns out, ill be drooling over that one. I have been very interested in that strain. I sure could youse some of your green mojo my way man!   Good luck with the grow dude! Take it easy brutha!


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

I <3 trifoliates and whorling phyllotaxies! LOL! I have a pic of a whorled cola top on my grow journal man you should check it out, pretty interesting. Its the 1st pic on my most recent update.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres a lil update. I had to tie the Misty over because she was getting a lot taller than the rest. Also took cuttings from the Misty and Purple Wreck.

1st pic-Misty
2nd pic-DoubleGum
3rd pic-Purple Wreck
4th pic-Lifesaver
5th pic-clones(Misty are the 2 in the middle, the rest are PW)


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking good BBP! Keep up the good work


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 5, 2008)

My Misty clones have shown roots at day 8:hubba:. I'm very happy because my cloning isn't that good. I hope my Purple Wreck clones are just as speedy to root. I'll update with some pics in a few days.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice stuff man! The Purple Wreck will be nice, along with the lifesaver. Pullin up a chair, great grow bombbudpuffa!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Good luck on the clones buddie


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 7, 2008)

I let my Blue Moonshine male release pollen into my flower room(lazy method). I'm hoping to get quite a few beans. I'll have to clear out the flower room today and clean it so no more pollen is present. I'll post pics of the male, with blue and purple hues, later when my lights come on. I'll update when I see the hairs dying or calyxes swelling on the females to let you all know if I was succesful or not. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sounds good buddie will await to see pics.. Moon Light has hairs..lol


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 9, 2008)

Heres my 2nd fem run. These were gifted to me. I transplanted them last night into these 2 gallon pots. One of them had webbed leaves for it's first true leaves(see the last 2 pics). One of them wasn't growing so well. I almost culled her but she's picked up growth the last few days. Heres some pics:hubba:.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice orphons... Looking good now that you got them


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 10, 2008)

*Those Kush look very nice as all of your grows always do.  *I did some kush a while back that had so much crystal on them it made some great hash or kief. :ccc: 
I have less than 4 weeks on a auto AK grow that looks to be a good crystal producer.I hope!! :hubba: Just love to toke that kief!! 
*This looks like a GREAT grow 2 watch.*
*NICE PICTURES KEEP EM COMING​*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2008)

One of my purp wreck clones rooted last night:hubba:. I'm hoping I see roots on the other 2 today or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 11, 2008)

*LOOKS GOOD BOMB  *I want to try a strain that is *PURPLE*
What is a good strain for purple??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2008)

> What is a good strain for purple??


Ime, Deshamans Purple Widow turns dark purple but it's not too potent.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 11, 2008)

wow... I'm thinking u gunna c some wicked buds on those OG Kush x Afghan's.

deadly look'n little ladies :aok:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

whats up with all the purp strains lacking potentcy i looked at most of the purp strains and most said low to mid thc. just wondering, anywho nice clones peace.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 11, 2008)

very nice og kush x afghan kush plants,, and gl with the clones cant wait to see these turn out


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2008)

> whats up with all the purp strains lacking potentcy


Idk. I've had some potent purple but the purple was more of a hue. The real purple strains i've smoked rate from garbage to just okay bud. They're pretty though.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice buddy


----------



## someguy (Aug 12, 2008)

nice buds ya had a few months back! still tasting them?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 12, 2008)

> still tasting them?


I wish.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2008)

looking killer as always bro. the genes in the seeds you got is just amazing.  i can go through lots of your pics and they all look healthy, and aggresive to grow. huge leafs even at low heights. nice thick stalks. not to mention the comparible LST, and pinching techniques.  this years crop is where better than last year. now if i could just get these pics of my phone we'd be in business.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Your thread is addictive... Man what awesome grow..


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Lookin mighty fine! Cant wait to see them ladies in full bloom!!


----------



## madmunk (Aug 14, 2008)

keep em happy...

and they'le make u ecstatic 

ul b livin the AMRC dream!!:hubba: 

P.S. sorry bout that baddie *luke* i dis him every time..!

cellar dwellar...

take care pals...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

Heres my OG Kush x Afghan Kush fems at day 23 veg. My Misty at 55 days 12/12. My Purple Wreck, Double Gum and Lifesaver at 46 days 12/12. My Misty and PurpWreck clones.
1st-4th pics-OG Kush x Afghan Kush fems
5th pic-Clones(big ones are Misty)
6th and 7th pic-Misty
8th and 9th pic-Purple Wreck
10th pic-Double Gum
4th pic-LifeSaver


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

OMG man are they looking good.. YUMMMM


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 14, 2008)

hey BBP you got any tips for collecting the pollensacks off a male plant without having to supervise it constantly.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 14, 2008)

Make you a totally different room for males. Thats the only way I can think of where you wouldn't have to monitor it. I plan on building me a male room soon.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2008)

this is outside. i was thinking you could cover it with a clear plastic bag, well ventillated on the top and sealed on the bottome to collect everything that falls. what you think?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 16, 2008)

Idk, i've never tried that. I've read about people doing it but I always figured if it has a cover it would build condensation and kill the pollen and if you cut breathing holes it would still release pollen through the vents and not really be controlled. I've never tried it though so it may work.


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking DANK man, and pretty early too!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 17, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Make you a totally different room for males. Thats the only way I can think of where you wouldn't have to monitor it. I plan on building me a male room soon.


 
...Then having a job in the *male room *isn't that bad of a job.

Just in case... mail room


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 17, 2008)

hey bbb hows it going bro damn them stoney buds are looking great i just finished somking a half pound of that stoney bud man does it have a nice high and mmmm does it taste so good lol i also have some seeds i made of it to cary on woohoo couldnt run out of them stoney bud seeds lol plants are looking great allways like checking out your stickybudz lol peace


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 19, 2008)

I didn't even know that you had the purple wreck going. that's funny, that was one of my choices. I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

Neither can I. Right now it's my fav plant in the flowering room. I can tell she's going to have a fat cola. She has yellow hairs compared to my other plants and she's packing on a lil frosting.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

It's day 60 12/12 for the misty(she smells great, like candy and is very frosty) and day 59 for the rest.
pics 1&2-PurpleWreck
Pics 3&4-Lifesaver
Pics 5&6-Doublegum
Pics 7-9-Misty
Plants are getting a lil crowded in my 2 1/2 ft x 3 ft space and the leaves are getting twisted from touching. Besides that these girls are as healthy as could be. The Misty and Doublegum are a foot across each so they take up most of the room.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2008)

Plants are getting a lil crowded in my 2 1/2 ft x 3 ft space and the leaves are getting twisted from touching. 

awsome grow man ive checked out most of your pics and stuff and man what a greenthumb ya got. anyways i hate quoting people but you said you leafs are getting twisted from being to crowded?? got any more info on this cause i been noticing it in my veg chamber and theyre living up to theyre name and growing like weed. so i guess might be time to move a couple more into flower. anyways great grow, take it easy.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking great, BBP!! How along will you let them go for?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

> got any more info on this cause i been noticing it in my veg chamber


Its just where my leaves don't have enough room to spread out. All of my ladies are pretty much hugging each other. Nothing for me to worry about but I wish I had a bigger flower room. That will all be taken care of shortly though.





> Looking great, BBP!! How along will you let them go for?


Until they are done. Thats one of the disadvantages of me not countinf from when they started flowering vs when I put them on 12/12. The day 60 means 60 days from seed on 12/12. Not 60 days into flowering. I'd say they are around 30 days flower so maybe another month and a half(???).


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 19, 2008)

THAT's right...I was about to tell you to throw in a bunch more CFLs..lol

 I've stopped keeping track of my flowering times too..I know an approximate time, but some of my cuts never really stopped flowering, so they were already a week or so into it when the others were showing their first flowers.

 That and I keep pickin my buds before they're ready..this keeps me from justifying it by saying."They're ALMOST done *enough*" hehe! 

 I have NO discipline!!!:smoke1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

I think we're all a lil guilty of plucking at the plant at times. Patience is a virtue but when you have to smoke you have to smoke.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I think we're all a lil guilty of plucking at the plant at times. Patience is a virtue but when you have to smoke you have to smoke.


 This is SO true, my friend..lol

 I ain't growin it just cause it looks pretty! 


I found some info on the Pwreck too..There are 2 phenos, the Urkle Pheno and the Trainwreck pheno..I'm guessing you have the TW pheno but the Blockie cross I'm making are from the Urkle that turns purple...nuff said :hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

> the Blockie cross I'm making are from the Urkle that turns purple


You lucky sonuvagun! I was praying for the Urkle pheno. Could you imagine a purple trifoliate:O. That would be amazing. What are you going to call it? "purple Head", "Block Wreck"? How about Street Sweeper?!? LOL.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 19, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> You lucky sonuvagun! I was praying for the Urkle pheno. Could you imagine a purple trifoliate:O. That would be amazing. What are you going to call it? "purple Head", "Block Wreck"? How about Street Sweeper?!? LOL.



 Actually nOdn and I were already talking about calling it "Purple People Eater"..lol

 I thought that was a pretty cool name, but I'm still open to suggestions


----------



## Capone (Aug 19, 2008)

Always a PLEASURE to watch your grows. looking great..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2008)

Purple People Eater...I like that. I think i'll just call mine BlueMoonshinexPurpleWreck.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Purple People Eater...I like that. I think i'll just call mine BlueMoonshinexPurpleWreck.



 You could call that cross Huckleberry Hound..lol it just came to me for some reason! (Probably because I'm BAKED 

 I was thinking of calling mine "Barney" after our purple pal!

*Purple* Urkle X *Trainwreck* X *Blockhead*

 "Barney"


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

I like Purple People Eater.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Aug 20, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I like Purple People Eater.


 Well then, Purple People Eater is it!! :smoke1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

What strain is that in your avatar? Looks delicious.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 20, 2008)

Darn are they growing nicely buddy..

Good Morning


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

Good morning KGB.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 20, 2008)

they look tasty, man


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you CVG!


----------



## cuzigothigh (Aug 21, 2008)

bbp,

i see ur girls look awesome...

Hope i can grow as good as you.

Here is some green mojo for you!

Awesome grow

CZ


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you Cuz.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Heres the girls after a good foliar feed(yesterday). Still haven't shown sex but i'm hoping they will in the next few days. The 2 bigger ones are lsted. Today i'll give them a drink of some grow big. They've been on a water diet and it looks like they are getting ready for some nitro.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 21, 2008)

looking great!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 21, 2008)

*Looking great BBP. Sure hope they turn out female for ya. Got my fingers crossed.  GREEN FEMALE MOJO *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks TBG. Are you back?


----------



## time4tokin20s (Aug 21, 2008)

KTOWNLEGEND,
I collect pollen by cutting off the top right before they are ready to release and sticking the whole thing down in a dry milk jug.Then just put it outside with the lid off.They will release pollen for about a week.Then shake off the plant on a table and dump the pollen.Scoop it up and stick it in a container.


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 22, 2008)

That purple-wreck looks just like my jock horror did when it was young.
 That one main cola. perfect for SOG. 
  Do you think it would be affective to LST a plant with minimal branching like the jock and your purple?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm not sure. I have a couple of clones and I will lst one of them and see.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 22, 2008)

wow bbp  those are some very pretty plants,,,, gl on them being girls for ya ,, gl hun


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, we'll have to see. it is one question that I've had, but hadn't found anyone how's had a plant of that nature to do LST on.
  HURRY! I CAN'T WAIT!

 common girls...you can do it!!!:watchplant:


----------



## eman1980 (Aug 25, 2008)

HEMCY did a great job for me


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 26, 2008)

This will probably be the last update for a while. Getting keys to the house tomorrow:hubba:...no more renting. I'll be moving this weekend so I might not be on for a lil. My OG fems are suffering from space restrictions. I think they have a lil heat stress AND need a transplant but my room won't allow it:doh:. They are all girls(go figure). My flowering girls are getting huge. So much that I had to measure my grow tent. This thing is like 1.5x3 ft NOT the 2.5x3ft they advertised and getting nice and warm now that I replaced my 250w and 70w with a 400w. My four plants are filling it up completely! Well, on to the pics.

1st pic-My mountain dew cooltube
2nd pic-right side of the tent
3rd-left side
4th-Misty, pregnant...look close
5th-Purple Wreck peeking through the trees
6th-Double Gum
7th-Purple Wreck
8th-Purple Wreck


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 27, 2008)

*Looking great as always BBP. :aok: Glad to here they all turned out female for ya.   Good luck with the move and everything. *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 27, 2008)

Looking great as always Bomb!!
Glad to here you are not renting anymore!!
Good luck with your move!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 7, 2008)

Lookin' Great BBP ...Thanks alot for stoppin by and checkin out my girls...I've been a little busy lately with what 'life' i have...I hope to see an update of these girls soon ...The purple wreck looks delicious, i can only hope my girls have nugs that look like that...what week is it in??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 7, 2008)

> what week is it in?


I'm not sure because these were grown 12/12 from seed. They've been on 12/12 for 70 days today. I'll post pics when I find my camera. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 7, 2008)

So tasty friend!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 13, 2008)

Niiice ...So no more StoneyBud ladies ??? i hope not, i loved those SB grows  ...Keep us Updated BBP  Keep it GREEN...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 16, 2008)

I chopped the Misty yesterday. The Purp Wreck will be coming down in the next week or so and the lifesaver and Doublegum have about 3 weeks left. I can't seem to find my cam but i'll post pics when I find it. 2 of my OG Kush/AfghanKush fems are outside along with a misty and PW clone. I'm not sure if they will have the time to mature but we'll see. My smallest fem was put into flower yesterday at day55 veg. I have a PW clone, Lifesaver clone and Doublegum clone still in veg. Pics anyday now...still have plenty of boxes to unpack though.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 16, 2008)

*See what happens when you get HIGH as a MOFO BBP.  Ya done went and lost the camera.  Look foward to them pics mang.  *


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 16, 2008)

lookin forward to pics.. lookin good in what pic I jest saw up above. gotta love sweetbud


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 17, 2008)

> See what happens when you get HIGH as a MOFO BBP.


I was in a rush to leave. I hated renting. Especially towards the end. My landlord was being a real tool about us moving. He wanted us to buy one of his houses and when we didn't his bad side showed up. I'm just happy to be out of his place and into my own atm.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2008)

*Excuses, excuses where are my damn pics. :confused2: :rofl:   *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I was in a rush to leave. I hated renting. Especially towards the end. My landlord was being a real tool about us moving. He wanted us to buy one of his houses and when we didn't his bad side showed up. I'm just happy to be out of his place and into my own atm.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 17, 2008)

nice  setup  stoney cant wait till me and my wife owen our own home good luck with everything


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 17, 2008)

Whoa that Misty is a bad mama for sure! :afroweed:


----------



## cdmharley (Sep 20, 2008)

Stoney bud i could use a bit of info on a wilma dripper i got one from growell shop. its going on hydro-clay, terra pro soil.. im using advanced nutrients.. what is a good EC to start them on with voodoo juice and sensi part A-B, ??? any info would be great.. Chris.. i was gonna start them on a weak mixture because the terra soil has food in it.. 
Regards...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry for the wait. Finally found the cam. All I have left in the flower room is the Purp Wreck, Doublegum and 1 of my OG KushxAfghan Kush fems. These kush fems are growing great. They respond well to lst and not one of them have shown any signs of hermies(the other 2 are outside). I took the Lifesaver early because she was so small and I needed the room because my kush was getting too big for the flower room, not to mention, I have a clone of her vegging. The Purple Wreck is showing some serious purple now. Calyxes are swelling up. I give her another week and she'll be ready to chop:hubba:. The DoubleGum is coming along slower than everything else. No bubble gum smell from her either. She should yield well though. She has nice fat buds, not too dense unlike the PW. First i'll start with pics of the clones. First 2 are of the Lifesaver clone. The last are from my PW clone. Notice with LST and a lil trimming she kind of looks like a bonsai...a very bushy one.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 22, 2008)

Heres the DG at 85 days of flower, 12/12 from seed. She's about 3 1/2 ft tall with buds the size of soda cans at their widest points. Not as much frosting as I like to see but she's packing on weight and smells sweet and skunky. I'm guessing she has another couple of weeks before she's ready.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 22, 2008)

Now this is the jewel of the room:hubba:! Nice, fat, sour smelling, colorful buds:holysheep:. This girl is only about a foot and a half tall with a very dominant main cola. She would be great for sog or for people who don't like bushes. At first I wasn't getting any purple but later in flower the hues have started to come out. I'm guessing she will yield great for such a small plant. I'm hoping for close to an ounce, at least. Trifoliates are definitely something i'm going to be watching for in the future. Hopefully some will come out in the cross I made with this lady, BlueMoonShinexPurpleWreck. I recently(today) read in high times that Jorge Cervantes doesn't like them, he says:



> _This plant is a mutation of "normal" growth for a dicotlyden plant. I have seen trifoliate plants in all kinds of conditions-indoors, outdoors, good soil, bad soil, high ph, low ph, etc. I do not know any seed breeders that work with trifoliates, because they are genetically unstable and generally less potent than plants with "normal" genetics.
> ...*You should find it grows okay but it won't be an outstanding plant. These days, I always remove them from my garden and replace them with plants that'll produce strong, healthy, "normal" growth*_


I am very happy I didn't see this earlier and take his advice. This plant has out done everything I grew beside it. Can't wait to see how she smokes.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's the runt of the bunch that I decided to keep indoors. She's been flowering for 8 days. Beautiful indica that responds very well to lst.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 23, 2008)

*Everything is looking great BBP. :aok: Did i mention i will be coming over to help harvest them beautiful ladies. :hubba:   Your doing a great job as always mang.  *


----------



## annscrib (Sep 23, 2008)

im with tbg when its ready to be harvest :giggle:,,,,, that purple wrech looks great,,,,, and gl with the rest of ur ladies


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 23, 2008)

Heres my late outdoor bloomers. 2 OG KushxAfghan Kush fems and 1 Misty clone. I also have a PW clone outside but she's so small i'll probably pull a whole joint from her:hubba:. I invented a new technique with a couple of these...it's called FIMtheFIM(in other words I didn't cut enough off). They look good besides a lil burn on one of the fems from some garden pesticides i've been giving them...totally harmless to humans and pets, of course. Hopefully these will finish before it gets too cold. Today is 22 days outside and it's a warm 87 outside so i'm crossing my fingers but not getting my expectations too high. The last 2 pics have the FIMtheFIM implemented.

1st pic-OGKxAFKa
2nd pic-OGKxAFKb
3rd-Misty clone(LSTed with a piece of grass)


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 23, 2008)

BBP, It's looking better than ever ...you're gonna have a great variety after harvest  , it doesn't get much better than this man ...Your PW clone is without a doubt is amazing , as i'm a huge bonsai fan to begin ...I can't wait to see this one flower  ...but you're DG looks like it'll be a kick arse smoke ...and i was wonderin what a trifoliate is exactly ??? is it anything like a whorled phyllotaxi ???


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 23, 2008)

Trifoliate from my English dissection should mean tri = three and foilate is the motion of foliage so I guess it means three fingered leaves. 

That blue moonshine X purplewreck is some wicked bud BBP!! That is some shiny, crystal mass of spectacular proportions!! She looks like a precise painkiller.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

A trifoliate has three leaves instead of two on opposite sides like this-Trifoliate


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have a ww trifoliate, it turned out fine. Can't say it is yeilding more then the others but it is not yielding less. Sometimes I think experts tend to lean more at being know it all's instead of being the "experts".


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah if the plant naturally grows that way then I don't see why that would inhibit the way they turn out.


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 24, 2008)

More branches, more buds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in a pic taking mood. She's going into a cold, dark room for 24 hours so her soil can dry. I needed the space and she's ready to go:hubba:. I love her colors. I wish I would have flushed her better so they'd show more. I want to get the beans off of her asap!!! Can't wait to grow some Blue MoonshinexPurple Wreck.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

More pics of my purple lady:hubba:. She looks like candy to me.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats what the buds kind of look like.


----------



## Truthwizard (Oct 1, 2008)

hollywood52 said:
			
		

> hey man do you know a good seed bank that ships to the u.s.


I've had good experiences with Nirvana... Check it out :nirvana.com


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey BB thoes sum beautiful lookin ladies. Is it that they are so covered in crystal you dont see much purple or are they white? What ever they sure look mighty fine!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 1, 2008)

serious look'n smoke, bbp... seriously *WICKED* look'n smoke, buddy :aok::headbang:  <--- see?... he agrees....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

> Is it that they are so covered in crystal you dont see much purple or are they white?


Thats crystals, my man. I'm not the best pic taker either.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

I pulled about 25 grams from her. So far, i've got 7 1/2 grams of seed though. I'll be growing this cross for a while. The Misty has a good sat/ind mixed buzz. Not too heady, not too narcotic. It tastes and smells great, like candy. The yield was disappointing but over all i'm happy with her and can't wait to see what the clone i've got outside does.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

I took her last night. Pics are from before the chop. She looks a lil rough. I over watered her a few times flushing. She looks like she should yield well, for 12/12 from seed. I'll post weight and a smoke report in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

I learned a lil about these 2 growing out the mothers. The DG can handle a lot but the LS is very finicky about having wet feet. I'm going to see if I can get a substantial amount of bud from these two, especially the LS. The bud tastes great and I want a bunch of it.

Pic 1-Lifesaver
Pic 2-Doublegum
Pic 3-both

These were taken from flowering mothers. Most of the bushiness is natural. I've helped with trimming, FIM, LST and stem pinching.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 2, 2008)

I see what you mean about the DG...if you've been flushing properly, that's how it should look, m8 

 Nice job with the PurpleWreck, man!!!! I LOVE the way it gets so many crystals on it.

 Bet ya could make some killer crosses with it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

> Bet ya could make some killer crosses with it


I bet I could too.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey BBP...Congrats on BPOTM  ...way to go man...Looks like a nice harvest ya've had since last time i was here ...Man that DubGum looks sooo nice , enjoy it for us all  ...i'm sure we all wish we could indulge in some smoke like that ...And hats off to the P. wreck pics, that's some awesome pics man ...how long till to harvest on her??? And i was wonderin hows the outdoor OG K x AF Kush's and misty doin'??? Well Bbp, your grows are the bomb from what i can tell  ...You have a very nice selection at the moment ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN BombB...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

My plants are doing great but I still doubt they will have time to finish up. This is day 32 of being outside. If anyone uses this fruit and veggie spray be careful because using too much will burn your leaves, especially new growth.

1st 3 pics are my first OG KushxAfghan Kush fem. She's my fav.

Next 2 pics are my 2nd OGKxAK. Look closely and you'll see my FIMtheFIM method at work:hubba:.

Next 2 are the Misty.

Last pic is the fruit and veggie spray.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

Heres the jewel of my garden atm...the OGKxAK fem. I love my lst and trim job on this one. there is no growth under these branches...what you see is what you get. Looks like 2 rows of clones. It is 18 days into flower. My PW clone is 8 days into flower. It's been LSTed, stems pinched, topped, FIMed and trained. I'll trim the undergrowth in the next week or so when I can tell what my best producing branches will be. I grew the mother single cola in a smaller pot. I'm trying to get a lot more weight from this girl:hubba:.

These pics are the Purple Wreck clone. Last of the 3 is a shot of a FIMed branch.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

And the pics of the fem:hubba:.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 2, 2008)

They're lookin' good B  ...I also used a method like fim'n the fim with my "big mama", the first plant i harvested (a little early tho ) ...but it just makes the plant look almost special  ...it's amazing how much difference a fim'd plant looks compared to others...hope to ya get to finish out till harvest, try to keep us updated till then ...so hows the trichs a lookin outdoors ??? this has been the first year i've been able to judge by trichs and let them fully mature i guess...i'm just now seeing a little bit of amber on one  ...it's about that time ...well, they're beauties BBP ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 2, 2008)

> hows the trichs a lookin outdoors ???


I have double the triches on my outside fems than the one I have inside. FIM, from what I gather, means "[email protected]#$ I Missed". So by saying I used the FIMtheFIM method i'm just saying I totally missed the FIM. I didn't cut enough off.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 3, 2008)

*Whats up BBP. You are one busy fellow ain't ya. :hubba:  Got all kinds of things going on and may i say everything is looking great.  *


----------



## lyfr (Oct 3, 2008)

incredible plants Bbp:hubba:  cant wait for the rest of this story


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 4, 2008)

A couple pics of my outside fems. They are really putting bud on fast. I have some good weather for the next ten days too. The plant in the shade was planted in the place of a HUGE polk plant. This sucker was like ten ft tall. I dug up the roots, red clay and gravel about 2 ft deep. Filled the hole with some Sunshine potting mix and put the girl in it. It's shaded most of the time but she seems to be keeping up with my girl that gets lots of sunshine everyday:hubba:. Well, on to the pics!


----------



## whitebox (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi man,
Well,i see that everybody is under control in your gardens

your grows are amazing bro' both, indoor and out.
i'd like to try some of the strain you run, maybe in the future when i'll get bored with the diesel .........
very nice pics too.

i have a question Bomb, how many plant do you have in flower at the same time?  and how many do you harvest at the same time ?

feel free to don't answer if you don't like to.

Cheers.

.WB:hubba:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 4, 2008)

> how many plant do you have in flower at the same time?


My limit is four.





> how many do you harvest at the same time ?


One at a time.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 5, 2008)

*Indoors and outdoors ya got it going BBP.   The outdoor ladies look real nice. How much time ya got left on them beauties? :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

> How much time ya got left on them beauties?


Too much. I'm guessing another 40 days. I think I may have put them out _too_ late. Oh well, theres always next year.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 6, 2008)

*Any chance of bringing them inside to finish? *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Too much. I'm guessing another 40 days. I think I may have put them out _too_ late. Oh well, theres always next year.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent GJ.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats up BBP long tyme no talk. I see everything is going great with ya grow. The Purple Wreak looks great. I already got that on my to do list. So wit plants that trun purple you got to flush them to get them to change color??? cause my seedmans seeds purple bud didnt change color, but it waz good. Take care homie and keep up the good work


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2008)

> Any chance of bringing them inside to finish?


Theres no telling how big the root system is now. When I put them outside they were in a 2 gal pot. That was over a month ago and the stalks have gotten huge so I wouldn't want to chance digging them up.


> wit plants that trun purple you got to flush them to get them to change color???


I had to flush and introduce cold temps to the PW. Some purple strains don't need anything to turn purple though. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2008)

These girls are getting frosty. *Bud Gods, if you're listening please keep the weather ideal until these girls finish.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2008)

Heres a few shots of her. She's in jars....all 16 grams of her:hubba:.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2008)

Needs a lil more trimming. I got lazy.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 7, 2008)

*Whats up BBP. Well it looks like we got some nice weather during the day this week but some very cool nights. We still have one lady left outside and she's just packing on the trichromes and will be coming down this week. :hubba:  Sure hope yours finishes in time.   As far as them buds go i'll be right over for a smoke out.    Great job as always mang. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2008)

I've got my fingers crossed. My 10 day forecast looks good. Just waiting on the dreaded first frost. I'd hate to have to chop early. I'm going to try covering them up when the frosty weather comes. I'm just happy i'm down south. If I was up there with you I wouldn't have a chance.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 7, 2008)

yer varieties are look'n absolutely fabulous, BBP :hubba:  

excellent job, buddy :aok:  

that PW.... :holysheep:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks TCVG. Nothing like a lil variety.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 7, 2008)

*I here ya BBP. I think we got our first frost last night. Gonna have my bro go check on our last lady when he gets home from work.  *


----------



## whitebox (Oct 7, 2008)

look tasty man,

enjoy the fruit of your work and make a big fat one !!!

today i harvested an outdoor batch with some friends :hubba:, will upload pics later.

well done Bombud.  

.WB.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 8, 2008)

I have her in a 9 liter container, which is about 2 1/3 gal. The container is tall and deep rather than short and wide and it really helps with space. I'm going to transplant my Doublegum clone into one of these when this one is around 2 weeks. She's responding well to topping, pinching, FIMing and LST:hubba:. I'm hoping I can get a couple of oz from her. We'll see.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2008)

*You should call her Trash and man is she a bushy little lady.  :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 9, 2008)

> You should call her Trash and man is she a bushy little lady.


I've been trying to get my training and trimming down better. I hate it when I  have a lot of under growth with hardly any bud. Now I LST and trim everything on the bottom of the tie. Then I take all of the small growth off about half way up the branch. This seems to really help the main bud sites show themselves. Then I start pinching and twisting the stems of the bigger branches to allow the smaller ones to catch up. I might do another trim to get rid of any growth that I don't feel will do much. I'll post pics of my DoubleGum clone later that i've been just trimming and pinching the stems and it's growing wild. I only put clones through this much punishment though.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres my Purple Wreck clone and my Kush fem with a ph problem(be careful with the DE or your plants could look similiar). I'm sure they will pull through it but this will surely cancel my plan of getting 2 oz off of the PW clone. Oh well...happens.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2008)

This is a bushy lil lady. Trimmed her roots when I trimmed the ducks foot. I took this cutting in flower and she branched out crazy without me doing a thing to her.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2008)

These are doing fine. My Misty clone smells 20x better than the mother. I wonder if thats because she's growing natural? I probably won't pull much weight off of these but i'm confident these will be better smoke than my indoor plants. They have more triches, healthier overall and smell much better. I love my indoor thing but this, growing stuff outside that i've harvested inside, is making me realize they do much better outside. Last pic is the Misty clone.


----------



## annscrib (Oct 11, 2008)

hiya bbp

wow both sets of them plants looks great,,,,,,how much longer do you have till it gets to cold for them to be outside?


----------



## i_love_amsterdam (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice grows man! Those finished buds sure do look tasty


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 11, 2008)

> how much longer do you have till it gets to cold for them to be outside?


Hello Ann. I'm not sure. I watch the weather daily though. According to my ten day forecast I have at least another ten days. I'd say about a month though.





> Those finished buds sure do look tasty


Thank you ILA.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 12, 2008)

hey bbp, do (i) think your a great grower? . uhhh, duh. well, i enjoy every single one of them. you ever thought about growing in those square, or oblong 9 litre waste baskets? you could put many more in your tent. just a thought. i may try them soon. i just purchased some 3gallon
grow bags. this is the first time ive grown in these. whats your experience with them? any downfalls?
i know you use flora nova nutes, whats your take on them? i use them also. some pretty strong nutes. have to be very careful mixing them. some strains like more, some less. the ww i did, did'nt like them at all. it's some pretty thick stuff. wonder how long it's shelf life is?
very nice grows you got brother. keep that porn coming. peace...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2008)

> you ever thought about growing in those square, or oblong 9 litre waste baskets?


Yep. Just bought some of the oblong ones. I have a lifesaver flowering in it atm.





> whats your experience with them? any downfalls?


I like them. I might pull a couple out. They are tall and slim so those could help with space too.





> i know you use flora nova nutes


I use Fox Farm. I recently ran out though and ordered some bio bizz. I'll see how it is.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2008)

She's coming along great. She takes to LST and training very good.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Oct 13, 2008)

BBP...Your plants are absolutely awesome man... You really know how to grow some nice lookin' buds for sure  ...And also congrats on BPOTM , i love the PW nugs ...Well keep it up and Keep it GREEN my friend...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you Toker.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2008)

*Killer looking ladies BBP. :aok: :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 14, 2008)

This girl is gorgeous! She's going to have some fat buds. I threw in a few side shots so you all can see how, when she fills in, she's going o have sticks full of buds:hubba:. She's very frosty for 30 days too. I can't wait until this chick is done. I love the indica structure she has. No nanners either.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2008)

*She's a thick one BBP.   Nice and full and like ya said she's gonna produce some fat buds. :hubba:  I wanna touch her and smell her and all those things your doing to her.   I'm such a plant perv. :rofl: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

> I'm such a plant perv.


Me too.


----------



## Tater (Oct 16, 2008)

Wheeeeewy, cletus them sure are some purdy plants you got there.

Yes sir, ain't that right ma.

/ma looks up from knitting

mmmhummmm

See see even ma thinks them is purdy plants.  Now how's about you lets us have one.  Stick yer hands up feller and nobody gets hurt ya hear.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

Just put her through another branch trimming. I've been playing with trimming and pruning and I love the way it makes plants grow. They get a huge canopy and start looking bonsai. She's going to be vegged for at least another 30 days before I flower her. She's 54 days in veg now and only around 7 inches tall from pruning, trimming the roots and branches and stem pinching/twisting. Been growing in this same 4 inch pot for that long. I'll transplant her a few weeks before I flower her.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 16, 2008)

bbp... ya... I think you know how to grow, man... lol  

thick girls, man... just like ya want 'em :aok:

ever tried supercropping to keep it small and banzai it?... I did so with the ULT... worked great to promote growth on previous shoots when done on the end of side branches


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

> I think you know how to grow, man... lol


I'll post pics of my purple wreck clone when the lights come on...you might change your mind.


> ever tried supercropping to keep it small and banzai it?


The Misty is super cropped.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 16, 2008)

I was going to update the pw clone too but my batteries are dead in my cam. This girls growing fast! What a dif 3 days makes.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice healthy, green...yum! Only a few people can make plants look tasty in veg, bro..nice work!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

Buds are swelling up and getting nice and frosty. I love this lil plant. I'm planning on revegging her:hubba:.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Buds are swelling up and getting nice and frosty. I love this lil plant. I'm planning on revegging her:hubba:.



umm..... you can reveg this with these buds?   like cuttin these buds and dry it  and keep plants in the veg?   

I didn't know that we could do that? 

if so.. I should have reveg mine...!!!!!  could it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

This girl loved the LST. She's turned into a nice lil bush.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

She's pulling through the def she had nicely. She has ugly leaves now but frosty, purty nugz:hubba:.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow, that's amazingly compact!  Great strain.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm hoping for some fat buds from the DG. A friend gave me a few of these Ak47xCriticalMass and said he thought i'd like them. They're stretching a lil more than I like but they are some beauties.

1st 2 pics-DoubleGum
Last pic-AK47xCriticalMass


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2008)

> could it?


You can reveg everything but autos, I think.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 24, 2008)

just a dumb question.. sorry to ask...

even if the mojo plants is in 8-10 weeks of flowering.. could I just cut these buds off and reveg them as 24/0 or 18/6  can I do that? 
I didn't think I could do that when plants matures?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

> even if the mojo plants is in 8-10 weeks of flowering.. could I just cut these buds off and reveg them as 24/0 or 18/6 can I do that?


You need to do a lil reading up on reveg. Type it in in the search box.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 25, 2008)

I checked out at search box.. wow I didn't know I can reveg as far as 8 weeks of flowering..only if mojo plants is indoor...  just because we could do the quicker grow indoor over outdoor...  I should have done that.... wow...  

even though If I grows some females outside. until it mature almost to flowering.. during of that time  I can do the cutting.. and take the outdoor plant in the grow room and reveg it..  it does look possible..  I should have done that long time ago..


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Mouth watering! Man, these are some prime bud shots. Like that purple wreck, too bad about that deficiency. Glad you fixed her though :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks DC! The def was brought on by me being lazy and not adjusting the ph of my feeding water for a couple feeds. Stupid, I know, but that lil ph dripper kit blows to use.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

I seriously doubt if i'll be able to finish these up. I'm going to cover them up at night so frost won't kill them but idk how long that will work. It's getting cold.


1st 3 pics are OGKxAK a and last 3 are OGKxAK fem b.


----------



## kalikisu (Oct 25, 2008)

When i grow up i want to be just like you! And when my plants grow up they want to be just like them.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 25, 2008)

*They would make some good Kief if the cold don't get them first!!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*Holy crap BBP you are one busy little farmer. :farm: Everything is looking great and everything is looking GREEN. :hubba:  Whatever your giving them ladies be sure and pass it on over this way.  *


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Yeah, whats in the feedin solution? What do you normally administer for veg? bloom? Them OGKxAK are lookin tasty already! mmmm i can tase the orange...

Thanks for your answers puffa!*


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 25, 2008)

Lookin pretty good, BBP!

 Nice work, m8


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

> whats in the feedin solution? What do you normally administer for veg? bloom?


I was alternating between Fox Farm nutes and teas. I ran out of FF recently and bought some Pure Blend Pro Grow, Original Pure Blend(additive) and some Biobizz Bloom. I wanted to go organic and see what, if any, difference it makes. So far, so good. My Purp Wreck is loving the organics...getting healthier by the day.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Man, am I proud of you for going organic!

You will notice a difference in taste and color. Although, organics is the way nature intended. Right? :hubba:

I myself have used the pure blend pro bloom and love it. I also use the bio-bizz grow and bloom and the fox farms 3 pack.

Try the earth juice line, you'll be impressed! P.s. when you water add a very little amount of molasses. The beneficial organisms and bacteria feed on it.  :aok:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

I like EJ. I have some but only use it as a bloom booster. It stinks too bad for me to use the whole grow. My lady would go nuts if she had to smell fish guts everyday. I like the Biobizz and Pure Blend because of the neutral scent. The funny thing that makes me scratch my head about the Botanicare products is they kind of smell like the same thing. Well, the Pure Blend Pro and the Sweet smell exactly alike. You can tell the original pure blend is organic...it has that earthy, decaying smell. I might go totally BioBizz from now on.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Tell me how that works, because that would be MUCH cheaper for me and I know bio-bizz has great seeds. All the more power to you bombbud!*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 25, 2008)

> Tell me how that works


I'm assuming you mean using EJ as a bloom booster. Easy. The last few weeks of feeding stop giving any supplements besides your main fert and replace the supplements with normal strength EJ. For example. I'm using BioBizz Bloom(1.1-2.5-2) at full strength and Original Pure Blend at 1/3 strength(.5-.5-1.0)(for the OGKxAK). I'm at day 41, I think. I assume I have around 40 days until harvest. Next feeding i'll use BB full strength and the PB full strength and continue for about a week. Then i'll stop with the PB and use the EJ(0-3-1) at normal strength(1tbsp per gal) for 2 weeks. Then i'll use straight water for the last couple of weeks. Thats the plan anyway. I used to use the EJ with FF too but with only the Tiger Bloom.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 26, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I was alternating between Fox Farm nutes and teas. I ran out of FF recently and bought some Pure Blend Pro Grow, Original Pure Blend(additive) and some Biobizz Bloom. I wanted to go organic and see what, if any, difference it makes. So far, so good. My Purp Wreck is loving the organics...getting healthier by the day.



 I only use the PBP veg and it does great, bro 

 After a few weeks of flowering, I give two feedings of bloom buster, then start to flush.

 Nice plan, BBP


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 26, 2008)

Got a lil purple and black showing on the OG KushxAfghan Kush that I have outside. I took one early. The smaller one that was in a more shaded area. It has mostly milky trichs. About 20% amber. I'm going to have subfreezing weather for the next 2 days so i'll have to cover my other girl at night. I'm hoping she will turn a purple black color before I take her:hubba:.


1st 3 are of the one thats still living. Last 2 are the murdered one.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 27, 2008)

Made a mistake on my last update. These are only at 43 day flower today. I Love the way this girl looks. Fat frosty buds.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 27, 2008)

Man bbp, you know how to make me drool.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 27, 2008)

Too nice man!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Beautiful is all i can say BBP. :hubba:  Tell ya what mang you got a GREEN THUMB that's for sure.  *


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 28, 2008)

looks more like a green thumb coated with frosty crystals...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Man bbp, you know how to make me drool.


Drool on SM...drool on:evil:.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks BBP there goes my lunch. :huh: I stopped in thinking you posted up a few more pics of the beauties and BAM i get hit in the face with that.   *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Drool on SM...drool on:evil:.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2008)

Purple Wreck Clone day 34 flower. I'm already getting some color on her. Not enough to pic good but i'm positive she'll show them better than her mother. I think I might still pull 2 oz from her. She's packing on some weight. Another thing I noticed is the scent is a lot sweeter than the mother. The mother had a strong musky/skunky scent with berry undertones. The clone is about 50/50 berry/skunky. I wonder if vegging her versus going 12/12 from seed is the cause for the traits showing stronger?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 28, 2008)

*That's what i'm talking about BBP. :aok: :hubba: Could be right one the smell thing also BBP. If i'm not mistaken we had the same thing with one of our mother's and her daughter.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2008)

This one seems to be putting on more frost too. If you grow some types of plants to trip you have to stress them to get more psychoactive compounds in the plant. Now, I wonder if stressing your MJ somehow causes more resin? I've noticed that these types of plants show colors too...namely purple. I've done nothing but the wrong stuff to this plant and at not even half way through she looks like she's going to blow the mom away.


----------



## ktownlegend (Oct 28, 2008)

those look kind blue to me BBP. thats just my opinion though. the tint on the leaves with the tric's any way. but those ladys are looking killer as always. im hope'n i come out with some extremely frost buds like that considering this will be my first full indoor harvest. Also 4 of them even though the buds are even close to being big yet their Uber crystally.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2008)

> those look kind blue to me BBP


I was wondering if anyone would notice that. You can really see the blue tint when they are beside another plant.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Hey BBP no more mangina pictures or i'm gonna BAN ya. :rofl: *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Drool on SM...drool on:evil:.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 29, 2008)

The frost got my last OGKxAK last night. I didn't get the bottom secure so the cover came up a lil on one side. I took the cover off and was shocked thinking I had triches everywhere...it was ice. If I would have thought I might have just left her to see what she would do but I just chopped her after I noticed the frost. It will be inside grows from now on...until next spring that is:hubba:.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 29, 2008)

That SUX, buddy!

 I was worried about the frost getting your girls, man 

 Should have better weather this weekend, m8..I heard it was gonna warm up some for ya!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 29, 2008)

> I heard it was gonna warm up some for ya!


I know. My plan was to take them next Thursday and one bad night canceled it. I don't have anymore outside now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 29, 2008)

*Bummer BBP but ya always got them beauties inside to look at and care for.  *


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

That PurpleWreck looks GREAT! Nice man, and on Day 34. What is the flowertime?
I have some beans from Reserva of this, just waiting to crack.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 29, 2008)

downer, buddy... that's why I left my outdoor in pots


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

> What is the flowertime?


I'm not sure. I grew the mother 12/12 from seed. That throws me off a lil. I'm going to say she needs around 70-75 days flower.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

This girls doing fine. Never transplant from a 4 inch container to a 2 gallon container. I didn't have to water this girl for around 2 weeks and she started showing signs of over watering because it took the roots so long to settle into the pot. I thought I was going to have to be drastic and use some peroxide to battle root rot but she's picked up growing the last few days.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Hey BBP no more mangina pictures or i'm gonna BAN ya. :rofl: *


i just coffe'd out my nose ,lololol....


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 30, 2008)

those "blue" plants are a work of art....they belong in that dank book subcool wrote


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

Found some pics of the mothers used to make these fems.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

ahh man im loveing them colors bro very nice looking,  now go get your eyes checked before you end up like me and need surgery on your eyes cause thats no fun at all!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be alright. It's considerably better now. I seriously think I have a sty and the swelling and irritation is from me rubbig my eye constantly. The swelling is barely noticeable and i'm not tearing up anymore. I'll be alright...a country boy can survive.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

I _heard_ or _read_ they were from the Hindu Kush area but i'm not positive. I have weed smokers memory half the time.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi BBP! Glad you're feelin better bro..plz put a hot compress on that eyeball, m8; it'll help the stye drain :huh: a bit.

 Stand by for grody eye snot though!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

She looks to be a lil further along than I thought she would be. I'll start checking triches next Thursday. I was looking for the 70 day mark to harvest but she might be done on the 65 day mark. I'm definitely going to let her finish to full maturity.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*I want to sniff her buds. :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

She's coming along wonderfully. She responded very well to the stem pinching.She has very woody branches.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 30, 2008)

2 Very distinct phenos. One is a lil lanky with short skinny leaves. The other one is more bushy with longer leaves. The bushy one has double serrated leaves. I'll be transplanting them into bigger containers in 3 days along with the DG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2008)

*Very healthy ladies BBP. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 31, 2008)

*Williams WonderxBlackberry* Day 54 Veg

*The Story*

I started these with the Ducksfoot(2) and the CriticalMassxAK(2). I was hoping for a 50/50 male/female turn out. I didn't have room and still don't for 6 additional plants. I got all females...every single plant(still not sure about 1 DF). I almost culled these multiple times because of room issues. Now, my 175 mh bulb shot and I don't have an extra. What I do have is a 400w mh and a 250w hps that i'm not using. So, instead of waiting on a new bulb...i'm going to build a new flower room tonight and put everything on 12/12. So, that rule of starting double what you need sometimes backfires. I guess it's all good because these babies are xtra healthy and nice looking. 2 diff phenos. One is more a long leaf indi dom and the other has short fat indi leaves.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Damn them ladies are healthy BBP. :aok: Do ya have anything with a yellow leaf?   Whatever your feeding them ladies keep giving it to them.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll post pics of the Purple Wreck later...plenty of yellow leaves there.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 31, 2008)

Her leaves _Shoooo iz ugly_ but she has some super frosty nugs. I feel a reveg coming on:hubba:. *Look at the triches though*...I have got to keep this pheno. Might be my first mother.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 31, 2008)

I could only hope her babies do as well, m8! :hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2008)

*Her leaves aren't that bad BBP.   Ya wanna see some yellowing i'll post up a pic.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 2, 2008)

This girl looks to be finishing up. I'm going to start flushing next watering and give her a good 2 week flush:hubba:.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2008)

*Damn she's a frosty one BBP.   With all them plants budding i bet the room smells like a bouquet of flowers. :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 2, 2008)

Smells like a room full of weed:laugh: . Yeah, i'm going to have to buy some extra smell control.I'm thinking about the Ona line.


----------



## painterdude (Nov 2, 2008)

just jumped on this thread, went to last page.......WOW, nice, glistening buds....am wondering what your drying and curing process will be for these beautiful ladies?

......and, could you explain why you are 'flushing' and will you be doing this until you actually harvest?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 2, 2008)

man BBP your buds just get better and better, looking good as always peaceout....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 2, 2008)

> wondering what your drying and curing process will be for these beautiful ladies?


Hang dry for 7-9 days, into a jar for 24 hours, out for 8, in for 24, out for 4, in for 24 then open for an hour or so every day for about a week then sealed up for about 3 weeks to 1 month. The last step depends on if I have smoke or not.





> could you explain why you are 'flushing' and will you be doing this until you actually harvest?


It's supposed to improve taste and burning quality of the bud. I'm just doing it because it looks cool. Yes, i'll give one good flush and then feed nothing but water the last 2 weeks.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 3, 2008)

hey bbp... yer Purple Wreck is a beauty little bush, man... she's deffinitly a reveg candidate :aok:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2008)

These ladies are doing great. Still in 4 inch pots at almost 2 months. It's def helping with my room issues. It's keeping these girls nice and short. The stalks are getting huge. I'm hoping one of these show that beautiful BlackBerry coloring:hubba:. The big pic is my fav pheno.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 4, 2008)

*Bushy, bushy, bushy.   You love them short compact ladies don't ya BBP? :hubba: *


----------



## tesla (Nov 4, 2008)

WoW ....Bravo everything looks great..  Can't wait to see how this party ends....


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 4, 2008)

that plant is awesome bbp
pkj


----------



## andy52 (Nov 4, 2008)

them babies look tasty as hell bro.i can almost smell them by just looking at them,lol very good job my friend


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2008)

> You love them short compact ladies don't ya BBP?


I can't lie I love my Indicas. I've been trying to try some new stuff here lately though. I've been trying to veg longer and grow strains with a lil more sat in them, like the AK47 cross. I'm going to try to grow a pure sat sometime in the future. Indoors, of course. I have a couple of thai crosses I might play around with when I build a bigger flowering room.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2008)

Gave her a good flushing today. Nothing but water from here on out folks. She looks amazing in person. Pics don't do her justice.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Trust me those pics do her justice.   She looks like she's one frosty lady that's for sure. :aok:  How she smelling right about now? :hubba: *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks good from my computer, i dunno?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2008)

> How she smelling right about now?


Like a skunk...bad!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*Ya know BBP that's one strain i would love to smoke again. SKUNK! :hubba:  Haven't had a good skunk smoke in about 15 years or so. Thinking about getting a pure skunk down the road. Something about the taste just makes ya love it.   Damn how many strains ya flowering right now? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm flowering the OGK fem, Lifesaver, Purple Wreck, DoubleGum and Critical MassxAK47. 6 plants in total. I have 4 in the veg room. 2 Williams WonderxBlackBerry and 2 DucksFoot. Btw, I have a pure skunk. Seedsmans' Skunk #1. I ordered that and Paradise Sweet Purple and they were crushed on transit...I have a few beans of each strain.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2008)

*That's a nice mix. We've been running the Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry all summer.   Just harvested 8 yesterday and the mother will come down over the weekend. We have 8 more flowering right now and that's it for the Duckfoot99 x AK47 Bubbleberry.   I really don't like growing just one strain not that this one is bad but i like growing a number of them like you. :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I love my variety. I get bored/tired of smoking just one strain. I guarantee the Kush is going to get old quick because I had 3 plants and quite a bit of smoke from them. I know, I suck at giving smoke reports or any reports after the chop. It's just that weight isn't that important to me because i'm just going to smoke it all and when I give smoke reports I always want to use "good" to describe everything about the strain.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2008)

I got tired of my lil veg room so I decided to take these ladies out and give them some room to grow. I'm probably going to revert this closet into my flower room eventually. My 175w ballast or capacitor(thinking this) went out:holysheep:. I had to put them under my 250 hps and didn't want my 250 in a 1x1 ft area. I stayed up all night switching this over and i'm exhausted.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 7, 2008)

dang bbp,they surely have come along very GOOD.you do a great job.love looking at your grows.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2008)

These ladies are doing great. I'm going to transplant them into 9 liter containers tonight. First three pics are of the double serrated leaved AKxCM and the last 2 are her sister.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 7, 2008)

This girl has branches that are like wood. I'm hoping for some fat buds off of this one. She's already putting more flowers on than the AK cross. I hope she stops stretching soon because she's getting tall.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 8, 2008)

*Looking great as always BBP. :hubba:  *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 8, 2008)

*Some pretty babies! Likin' the new veg room man!

Why not have more of this GREEN MOJO?!?!?!*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

Now, is this chick getting done or what? I saw Massproducer say that most people on this site don't let them finish all the way. Well, I admit i'm guilty of a lil early harvesting and i'm going to let this one go just for him. I won't take her until all of the fan leaves are a pale yellow:hubba:.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 8, 2008)

that baby's nice, man.... :aok:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 8, 2008)

They look like someone rolled them in sugar! How tall is she?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2008)

She's only about a ft and a half tall. She was vegged for well over a month too. I'm guessing it's pot size. She's in around 2 gal.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah bomb... That's what i'm talkin about... They look absolutely wonderful... I think that letting them go until they are fully mature makes for a more complex array of cannabinoids and as thus also a fuller experience when used... Kuddos


----------



## ograskal (Nov 8, 2008)

Lookin Killer Bro...She looks grown to perfection!....from the pics it looks like she should be ready at around 65 days bro....Cant wait to see some dried Nugz of this *****!....~ogr


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*Your gonna end up having some serious knock you on your arse smoke when it's all said and done BBP. :hubba:  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2008)

Thats the plan TBG.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 9, 2008)

What an idea size plant for a small grow inside!  She's short and fat and sweet and yummy and needs a hug   The buds do look like they were rolled in sugar, looks like you could just take your pipe and scoop up a pipe full to smoke!  Awesome to behold BBP, I am very impressed!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

OMG that is one *MAGNIFICENT* looking Lady!!:hubba: 
I havent been on your journal for a while and when I opened that page I think I got a contact buzz :shocked:  just looking @ that *GORGEOUS EXAMPLE  *of what we all dream of growing. :farm: 

QUOT I admit i'm guilty of a lil early harvesting :giggle:  :laugh: 

Well whats the smoke report on that early lil harvest :bong: :smoke1: :ccc: 
*  Fantastic as Always ​*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2008)

> whats the smoke report on that early lil harvest


Which one?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 10, 2008)

She's been through a lot but she seems to be packing on the trichomes really thick this time. She has the most wonderful berry smell:hubba:. Honestly, besides the buzz, thats the best thing about this plant. It smells so good I want to eat it. I'm guessing she will go to about 65-70 days. I'm hoping her weight starts picking up a lil. Ime, this strain does better without topping, as far as yield goes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*BBP that lady is just coated with sugar.   She's gonna make some nice hash that's for sure. :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll let the pics do the talking:hubba:. Can't wait to smoke some of this.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*I'm letting the pics do the talking and their telling me your gonna invite us over for a smoke when she's done. :hubba:   Looking great mang.  *


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know how much longer I myself could let her go. She would be whispering," come on, don't you want to smoke me", everytime I went in the room.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 10, 2008)

> She would be whispering," come on, don't you want to smoke me", everytime I went in the room.


She does. I checked her triches around 3 days ago. She had hardly any amber on her but plenty of clear and cloudy. I wanted to take her Thursday but now it's totally trich dependant.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 10, 2008)

Well a when you do a smoke report is in order! I have a WW in reveg right now. I let her go 10 weeks last time but I may try what you are doing and let her go 11-12 weeks this round. That bud you have there is crystal city. If Mtv made a show about it, it would be called Trich my Plant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

> If Mtv made a show about it, it would be called Trich my Plant.


:rofl:


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'll let the pics do the talking:hubba:. Can't wait to smoke some of this.



That my friend is a thing of beauty!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres what the dried product looks like.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

Coming along nicely. They have lil popcorn buds on them right now. I'm hoping they won't get too much taller and since bud has set I don't think they will.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

She is budding up great. I see fat buds in her future. Seems to be taking to the coco mix pretty well.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

Finally got these in flower. Transplanted them into around 1 gallon from the 4 inch pots. I'll give them one last transplant at 2 weeks. Probably a 2 gal.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Great buds, great update as usual bomb!

GREEN MOJO buddy!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great as always BBP.  Your getting pretty damn good at taking pics also. :aok: This bongs for you.  :bongin: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 11, 2008)

> Your getting pretty damn good at taking pics also.


I wish. I have a 6 meg cam. It has to be super bright in the room to take good pics and I have floros in all of my sockets. Lately i'll take them from the light of my hps or in front of the window. Seems to work out okay. I'm planning on getting an 8 meg sometime soon.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 11, 2008)

*Subcool suggests using the bottom corner of a room, drooped in a white / other colored sheet illuminated with painters reflectors.*


----------



## whitebox (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Bro'

i see that your purple wreck is full of sticky budz and promises...:holysheep: !!!
the ogkXak is nice also but i prefer the colors and high density look of the PW :hubba:.

nice job one time again Man !!!

enjoy the results of your work

.WB.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 13, 2008)

dam BBP, you got me mouth a waterin' me lad. . nice smorgasborg of goodies for what ails ya. grow on...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 13, 2008)

It's day 50 flower. I'm going to feed her with a strong dose of nutes next time then the flushing begins.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking great as always BBP. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 14, 2008)

Idk how I mistook these balls for female flowers:holysheep: but I did. Both of my Williams WonderxBlackberry bx2 are male and one of my Ducksfoot. I'm not upset. I'm kind of relieved. I killed the WWxBB that was more on the sat side and kept the indi for crossing. I'm keeping the male DF too for crossing. I'm purty sure my remaining DF is female but i'll have to keep an eye out. I'm going to seperate the males from the ladies tonight so they can get good and ripe so I can collect some pollen. Dangit, now I need some more 35mm film cartridges. Heres the male that got the axe. Tried to show the balls but my pic taking skills are very...pitiful.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 14, 2008)

looking good as always


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2008)

I took this girl last night. The buds are heavy and dense. I left some green on her so I can reveg.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2008)

*Beautiful BBP. :hubba:  How big are those tops that ya just harvested? :confused2: What ya got planned for that Duckfoot male? Who's gonna get his love dust?  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 17, 2008)

> How big are those tops that ya just harvested?


I'd say they are about the size of an aerosol spray can.





> What ya got planned for that Duckfoot male? Who's gonna get his love dust?


I'm going to make as many crosses as possible with pollen from both the males. I want to do a Purple Wreck x Ducksfoot.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

sweeet. can i say that twice? Sweeet.:hubba:  .
very nice BBP...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

Both of my AK47xCMass are verified herms:hairpull:. I wanted to try this strain so bad. They were smelling wonderful. I murdered them. Can't have them impregnating my ladies.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

She's doing great. Putting on some fat buds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 19, 2008)

This is whats left of the OG KushxAfghan Kush fem. She's on 24 hour lighting atm. I want to veg her for a while and flower her in a huge pot.


----------



## IRISH (Nov 19, 2008)

man, man, man. all these are fine as wine. great pictures. great buds. you deffinately know your stuff BBP...bb...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2008)

This girl looks rough but the buds are some beauties. This strain yields so low but she is so worth it because she tastes so good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2008)

My other ugly great tasting plant.Seems the frost doesn't stop packing on with this one:holysheep:.


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 21, 2008)

o snap, looking delicious BBP. great work as always, what you  using for nutes on the Purple wreck?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Nov 21, 2008)

Is that Pwreck Preggers, by any chance? 

 ALl your plants look really great man. It's a pleasure watching you grow, Amigo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 22, 2008)

> what you using for nutes on the Purple wreck?


Biobizz Bloom and Original Pure Blend.





> Is that Pwreck Preggers, by any chance?


Nope but she is just a cutting of the PW I used in the Blue Moonshine cross. I'm going to reveg her and mother her up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2008)

*Damn BBP bummer on the hermies.  How far into flower were you on them? Atleast you got all them other beautiful ladies to fall back on. Some of them ladies got some mega frost on them. :hubba: *


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Everything looks so impressive! This makes me want to do several strains at once, I just don't have the room. I read one of the duckfoot's was a male, awesome, lots of possibilities for you now! Any new pics of the duckfoots?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 22, 2008)

I bet you get some nice sugar leaf for bubble off those babies.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 22, 2008)

This boy is going to make some great seeds. I'm going to cross him with Ducksfoot and Purple Wreck. I'll also sex any other female I may get in the near future. :holysheep:I wish this was a girl.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 23, 2008)

Now those are some tasty looking plants... Which ones you say... well all of em'

I truly love to see nice juicy ripe plants, I think that plants taken to maturity are truly a thing of beauty, with the calyx's all swellen and dripping with trichomes...  IMO, all of the real magic happens in the last 2 weeks to 10 days but it seems as though you already know this...

Everything is truly inspirational... great work bomb


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2008)

When the soil dries she's gone and it's on to reveg.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 27, 2008)

wow, man... that is one serious looking plant, puff... :aok:

I love that beauty   

so were you gunna cross it with something?... that why yer reveging it?... or ya just gunna flower it again for smoke?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 27, 2008)

> why yer reveging it?


Her and my OG KushxAfghan Kush are going to be the first mothers I keep. They are both exceptional ladies. After a 2 week cure the Kush cross smells amazing. Smells like lemons/fruit loops/diesel. I like her more than the PW but the PW smells like rotten grapes, has purple hues and nice hard buds. I think both will be stellar candidates for crosses.


----------

